# Anyone go camping with their poo?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Any hints and tips? Is it advisable to wait for a certain age/point of development?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi I'm going to be brave and take Gorgeous George and Harry (Cairn terrier) caravaning for two weeks to Cornwall in September. My plan before hand is to train,train,train George to not pull on his lead and continue to pactice recall. Also taking his crate for in the awning when we are about for chill out times, plus screw in the ground dog stakes with the lead attachment. I think you just have to plan and be prepared for all eventualities with poos and other dogs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We took Dudley when he was 5 months last summer, I know some on here took dogs younger. So glad we took his crate as he would have been a bit of a pain without it, we tended to put him in it when we were preparing food and eating. We have a campervan with an awning though, i'm not sure I could have coped in a tent! We are doing it again this summer and my real worry is we will get turfed off site for his barking! It was on holiday last year that he seemed to start barking more than before and now he barks at every little noise he hears!


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

I am thinking about taking my cockapoo with us tent camping. I am extremely worried about it. I know his crate will be coming with us. But I'm not sure if a tent is a good idea


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

We're going in our tourer this July. We're worried about Samson barking too! He seems to have really started attention barking at moment. I'm just hoping all the fresh sea air and long walks will wear him out! Otherwise it may be cut short if we get kicked off!!!!
Not sure if i'm looking forward to it or not!!! If weather is bad and we're all cooped up with a wet dog in little caravan it could get very interesting!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I know it is not quite the same but we have a static caravan on a large holiday park. Dogs must be on a leash at all times.
We have taken Poppy from 12 weeks. She now recognises it as her second home. So far we have had no problems although I was worried at first. We have a gate at the living room door and she spends a lot of time looking out at passers by including dog walkers. When we sit outside she is tethered. When we go out she has the run of the caravan. Neighbours have said they have not heard her. She is crated at home when we go out and cries.
If you are a regular tourer your poo will get used to it. Our park has a large touring field which is not far from our van we do not hear barking dogs though the majority of tourers have there dogs with them (including cats).
Not sure I would be able to cope with a tent and wet dog.
Just look forward to lovely walks as hopefully you won't be in the van/tent all the time.:sunglasses::sunglasses:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We have a touring caravan and first took Rascal when he was 14 wks.
It was a quiet site in Cornwall , just had to be very aware of when he needed to toilet, he slept with my son on his bed so loved that !
Now he's nearly 4, and we have Scamp (who's nearly 3 ), we tend to go to smaller sites, Scamp is a barker , but tends to bark at new things then adjust.
We have a tie stake, ( Wilko's do them cheap ), which we use if we're not out, a windbreak can be useful also, we have an awning for extra space / wet dogs to dry off !
Blankets/ throws and plenty of old towels are useful, for car, tent caravan etc, plenty of poo bags, I have a big Tesco hessian bag full of doggie stuff for travelling ! A hairdryer for drying them as well


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG!! We are going camping with Cookie this Friday!!! It's first time for all of us!! Going with friends who also have a 9 months puppy!! Wasn't going to take her crate but after read your post I might need to consider that!! I start to worry now!!!!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Qing said:


> OMG!! We are going camping with Cookie this Friday!!! It's first time for all of us!! Going with friends who also have a 9 months puppy!! Wasn't going to take her crate but after read your post I might need to consider that!! I start to worry now!!!!


I look forward to your post when you get back!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

we took coco in the caravan a few weeks ago, it was great. If we were around the site we used a stake in the ground with a long lead so she could either be just outside the van, or in the awning, whatever she felt like. She slept in the caravan with us at night. She barked at the odd person going by, but overall was well behaved. I think most people who camp are out doorsey people, hence I think you find lots and lots of them are dog lovers too! The site had a strict dogs on lead policy which was fine, and they even had a dog toilet area!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna and Meadow began their camping experiences very early on; here's a photo of Meadow at 10 weeks, tethered outside our very smallmotorhome, wearing her Equafleece to keep her warm in the cool evenings.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And here they are in their own cosy bedroom in the cab

Our motorhome is a Romahome R25, and is built on the Citroen Belingo Chassis - not exactly a Winnebago!


----------

